# A question about Tom Rapid mini canister filter



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I am considering buying one of these and would like to know from current owners if it would be too much for a JBJ Pico 3 gallon tank?
Any info would be greatly appreciated!!

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the same filter on a 5 gallon tank and it did a good job, but it could not handle a 10 gallon tank very well. The two things to note on this filter that i really dislike are;
1) The water enters the bio section first then to the mech section, i prefer the reverse like most filters.
2) you have to take every thing out of the tank to clean it because it doesnt have shutoffs, and the backflow preventer is on the output not the input, bad design.
If you can get a hang on the back instead i would go for that over the Toms. But if you must have a canister and dont mind the trouble required to clean the filter then the toms rapid is a cheap canister filter for small tanks.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Freerider said:


> I have the same filter on a 5 gallon tank and it did a good job, but it could not handle a 10 gallon tank very well. The two things to note on this filter that i really dislike are;
> 1) The water enters the bio section first then to the mech section, i prefer the reverse like most filters.
> 2) you have to take every thing out of the tank to clean it because it doesnt have shutoffs, and the backflow preventer is on the output not the input, bad design.
> If you can get a hang on the back instead i would go for that over the Toms. But if you must have a canister and dont mind the trouble required to clean the filter then the toms rapid is a cheap canister filter for small tanks.


Thanks for the info...good stuff.

How's the flow? would it be too much for a 3 gallon? Keeping in mind that the substrate is ADA aquasoil.


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

Did get the combo and flow looks good for the 3G Pico


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

JensR said:


> Did get the combo and flow looks good for the 3G Pico


Thanks, I'll try one!!


----------



## Chops (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if you can use this as an add on peat filter? I started a 50 gal. planted aquarium and need a peat filter to condition the water (the tap has a PH of 8 and I need at least a 7 PH) for my preferred fish. I want to keep my main canister filter as purely biological and just want to supplement with a peat filter.

Another concern would be I live in Asia... Does it only come in 110v (standard electric current here is 220v)?


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Chops said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you can use this as an add on peat filter? I started a 50 gal. planted aquarium and need a peat filter to condition the water (the tap has a PH of 8 and I need at least a 7 PH) for my preferred fish. I want to keep my main canister filter as purely biological and just want to supplement with a peat filter.
> 
> Another concern would be I live in Asia... Does it only come in 110v (standard electric current here is 220v)?


I think it depends on the kh of your water...if you have a high KH peat won't do much.

Found a Chinese make of that can with 220 volt
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320122311241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## Chops (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks (especially for the link)

I Will be in HK over the weekend, might get a chance to look for some stuff there (the store is HK based).

I was semi-successful in reducing the PH with peat in the past so I'm thinking of trying it again. I'm also looking for the other benefits of peat for my aquarium (although the PH issue is the main reason)

Thanks again.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Tom's mini.

If you have an Eheim you know quality. 
This is not quality.

It has very poor, actually crappy, in/out tubing. (black accordion).
It's ugly, and it has to sit next to the tank because it is barely strong enough to blow a bubble when packed and sitting on the floor.

I would vote for a HOTB filter over this canister.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Chrom0zone said:


> I have a Tom's mini.
> 
> If you have an Eheim you know quality.
> This is not quality.
> ...


Good to know!!

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've gone through 2 of these filters.

The first one was so cheaply made that one of the plastic pieces broke right away. The break was so clean, that for the longest time what i thought was supposed to be 2 separate pieces was actually supposed to be 1.

After i e-mailed the makers about finding a replacement part they sent me a whole new filter which was nice of them.

After gingerly putting everything together things seemed to run fine for awhile. After 2 months though it just stoped working. The design is pretty poor, what happened with mine was the intake (or maybe it was the out take) has some sort of screen where the hose connects to the filter that kept getting clogged up by random stuff growing on it (the brown fuzzy stuff that's usually on the inside of filter hoses). This is just part of the poor design. I'd recomend staying away from it. The zoomed 501 turtle filters are far superior in every way.

Just my $.02 Maybe they've updated thier design and improved the materials they use. Don't see why making something of such obvious poor quality would make them much money.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

ive gone thru a couple of them as well. one was doa right out of the box (bought on e-bay) and getting my money or a replacment wasnt worth the effort... second lasted about 6 months, motor just lost its ability to pump water. dumped it for a 501 and that works, but flow rate is VERY low, especially after filling for a while with dietrus. 

kkau1, they make them in china for a few of bucks and sell them here for 20, they make a ton of money. in my experience, all the toms stuff is cheaply made and will fail in a short period of time. but the pricing is so low, you toss it and buy a new one.


----------



## Chops (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.

I think I'll opt for the HOTB type filter to act purely as a peat filter. There are available Aquaclear ones here I think (HOTB is not common here due to the design of the aquariums made locally although it may fit).

I was wondering about the effect on gas exchange (in terms of CO2 loss) of a HOTB considering its for a planted aquarium but my main canister is set up to provide minimal surface disturbance anyway so the effect will possibly be minimal anyway - although this is probably the topic for another thread huh.

Thanks


----------

